# Replacing mPCI-E Wifi card in laptop



## Lopez0101 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alrighty, so I currently have a Killer 1103 (Which is a 3x3 MIMO) card and it has pretty much been garbage since I got it. It likes to drop wifi any time a load is suddenly put on it and then it takes it a few seconds to get it back. Sometimes it won't drop for a day or two and then suddenly it'll just drop non-stop. It has done this across multiple different wireless networks in several different houses and places around the world. Driver updates don't fix it or they make it worse.

Right now the only thing I have available to me is Wifi. There is the nuance that I am bridging my desktop to the wifi on my laptop. I very much intend to replace the wifi card in my laptop. This is the only other card that is 3x3 and was an option when I first bought the laptop: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106062 . I don't need or care about the AC standard.

Now, as a bonus question. Would a 3x3 MIMO PCI-E card in my desktop get better reception, under my desk, than the longer antennas in my laptop? I already get 4-5 bars with two routers from my laptop and with my shit internet speed I figure that's fine. Something absurd like this for instance (obviously better reception, but worth the cost)? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320173  My internet speed where I am is garbage (download speeds typically max out at 40-100kb/s)


----------



## kn00tcn (Jan 4, 2015)

what's wrong with a cheap usb adapter?


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jan 4, 2015)

That takes up a USB slot and I want something internal, no risk of loss or breaking. Plus, a USB adapter has a miniscule antenna. The signal I'm picking up is going through multiple walls and concrete.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 4, 2015)

I would get a Intel 7260 mini-PCI-E adapter for the laptop, in fact I'm planning on buying two of them in the future for both my laptop and my wife's new laptop (both of which lack 5Ghz support).

If you're trying to fix slow download speeds but your signal is still high, there could be noise or a physical obstruction that's causing issues for sending data in at least one direction. A laptop doesn't have much material in it, so it's less of a concern with a laptop, but a desktop with steel in the case will block wi-fi signals. Ensure that the antenna is placed in such a position that minimizes the barriers that it has to go through.

You said the connection likes to drop out, does that still happen when you're sitting right next to the router? Are you sure it's not signal related?


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jan 4, 2015)

Router is in another room. I think it's just the Killer card. It didn't used to do it when the laptop was newer. However, it has done it with multiple different routers in multiple different places, even with clear LOS. The download is just because the ISP sucks, which is what I was saying. The download speed isn't signal related (I don't think anyway). A different laptop with a newer 2x2 AC chip gets similar download speeds.

I looked at the 7260, but I don't need AC (all routers are N) and it's only a 2 antenna, while the Ultimate N is 3. Unless 2x2 N on an AC chip is as fast as 3x3 on a dedicated N chip (which is doesn't look to).


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 4, 2015)

Lopez0101 said:


> I looked at the 7260, but I don't need AC (all routers are N) and it's only a 2 antenna, while the Ultimate N is 3. Unless 2x2 N on an AC chip is as fast as 3x3 on a dedicated N chip (which is doesn't look to).


You have fallen for marketing so I'll educate you a bit about how 802.11n works. This makes no difference to you because 802.11N only allows for clients to connect at up to 40Mhz wide channels which only uses 2 antennas (each channel is 20Mhz wide). Having a 3x3 only does you good when you're running at 5Ghz at a channel width of something wider than 40Mhz on 802.11AC or if you're using the adapter as an access point, but for 2.4Ghz, there is no reason why you would need (or even want) 3 channels for 2.4Ghz. It doesn't make sense and doesn't get you anything.

Once again, could you answer this question for me?


Aquinus said:


> You said the connection likes to drop out, does that still happen when you're sitting right next to the router? Are you sure it's not signal related?


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jan 4, 2015)

Cool, never knew that. So, what about the 300 vs 450 mbps connection speeds?

I've never sat directly next to the router and don't have that option. The closest I've been to a router, I would say, is about 5 feet. A different laptop (with a newer AC wifi card) connected to the same router has no issues and never drops the connection.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2015)

Lopez0101 said:


> That takes up a USB slot and I want something internal, no risk of loss or breaking. Plus, a USB adapter has a miniscule antenna. The signal I'm picking up is going through multiple walls and concrete.



you clearly havent seen my USB adaptors with range that reaches in to the 5KM distances, line of sight 


swap to the compatible model you listed in the first post because you know it'll be compatible with the antennas and BIOS of your laptop (some laptops are fussy). get a higher speed USB Adaptor later, should you want the newer standards.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 4, 2015)

Lopez0101 said:


> Cool, never knew that. So, what about the 300 vs 450 mbps connection speeds?


150Mbps per channel is a 5Ghz thing. Even 2.4Ghz won't connect at speeds of 300Mbps as you're limited to something like 72Mbps per channel, you need 5Ghz for that. 450Mbps is usually what a router is capable of doing as opposed to what a client can do, which would require a 60Mhz wide 5Ghz signal to process that which doesn't exist in the 802.11n spec.



Lopez0101 said:


> I've never sat directly next to the router and don't have that option. The closest I've been to a router, I would say, is about 5 feet. A different laptop (with a newer AC wifi card) connected to the same router has no issues and never drops the connection.


5 feet sounds like it's basically next to the router. I would just get a new network adapter and call it a day, but 2x2 MIMO will be just as good as 3x3 MIMO for you on 2.4Ghz as 2.4Ghz can only use 2 channels anyways as described above.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2015)

Actually aquinus, 2.4Ghz at 40Mhz can do 150Mb per channel, and work the same as 5GHz in that respect. Not all 2.4Ghz devices do it, but they definitely do on my network.

Each 1x1 is 150Mb, but it doesnt scale up perfectly. I've got 450Mb three aerial PCI-E wifi cards in the house that get slower than some of my single aerial 1x1 USB 2.0 adaptors.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jan 4, 2015)

I found a used Ultimate N on ebay for $20 so I'll probably just end up going with that. Part of the 3 antenna over 2 is it is just better able to pick up signal than two, but it probably doesn't matter. That's kind of my main thought. Now, to upgrade the 7970m someday...

Mainly, with the USB thing, is I just don't want to take up a USB port when there is a perfectly good port inside the laptop.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2015)

Lopez0101 said:


> I found a used Ultimate N on ebay for $20 so I'll probably just end up going with that. Part of the 3 antenna over 2 is it is just better able to pick up signal than two, but it probably doesn't matter. That's kind of my main thought. Now, to upgrade the 7970m someday...
> 
> Mainly, with the USB thing, is I just don't want to take up a USB port when there is a perfectly good port inside the laptop.




I agree with that and had the same dilemma, as my laptop only has 3 ports. I went with a reliable adaptor with bluetooth (atheros from my spare parts) but when its at home its 'docked' to my HDTV, so i just put a USB hub there, and leave the cordless mouse, keyboard, and USB wifi all connected to that.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jan 4, 2015)

I could do a hub, it's always on my desk, but that would mean more clutter and I like a nice, clean desk! I could always put a Wifi PCI-E in my desktop, if those chips tend to be better/better reception than laptop ones.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2015)

Lopez0101 said:


> I could do a hub, it's always on my desk, but that would mean more clutter and I like a nice, clean desk! I could always put a Wifi PCI-E in my desktop, if those chips tend to be better/better reception than laptop ones.




USB is almost always better than the internals, due to the location of the aerials. with a USB extension lead you can move the adaptor to where it needs to be. moving mine 1M around my room changes me from 300KB/s to 19MB/s on my 5GHz network, due to metal pipes in the walls next to where my desktop is situated - internal adaptors stood no chance.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jan 4, 2015)

So that would be a better option for the desktop then. A USB dongle with a cabled antennae?


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 4, 2015)

Mussels said:


> USB is almost always better than the internals, due to the location of the aerials. with a USB extension lead you can move the adaptor to where it needs to be. moving mine 1M around my room changes me from 300KB/s to 19MB/s on my 5GHz network, due to metal pipes in the walls next to where my desktop is situated - internal adaptors stood no chance.


Driver support for USB tends to be lesser than PCI-E mini cards from my experience. Also if you're talking about a desktop, there is no reason why you couldn't do an internal PCI-E wi-fi card and just use an antenna such as something like this. I find USB to always be a poor option compared to a *decent *internal card.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jan 4, 2015)

Ah, why I didn't see any internals with such antennas, it's out of stock. But yeah, I'd prefer something like that over USB as well.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 4, 2015)

Lopez0101 said:


> it's out of stock


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EKQN2KK/?tag=tec06d-20

Really all you need is a PCI-E to mini PCI-E adapter that supports an antenna then you can drop in any mini PCI-E wireless card you want, but I think the 7260 is a good option.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jan 4, 2015)

I know I can look elsewhere, I was meaning I didn't know there were internals with wired cords besides the in-stock ASUS one because it was out of stock and I don't scroll that far down. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 4, 2015)

Lopez0101 said:


> I know I can look elsewhere, I was meaning I didn't know there were internals with wired cords besides the in-stock ASUS one because it was out of stock and I don't scroll that far down. Thanks for the help.


There aren't many but you can get one that has antennas on the card but then buy wired antennas to replace them. Intel just happens to have a product that comes with the wired antenna out of the box which simplifies everything.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 4, 2015)

The Intel adapter Aquinas posted is excellent.

Also with USB adaptors if you want low profile get edimax and if you want high power but a lil big get the amped aca1.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 4, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> The Intel adapter Aquinas posted is excellent.


Is that from personal experience? I have several machines with wi-fi that need upgrading. My laptop uses 802.11G (ugh) and my wife's is only 2.4Ghz. I've been considering getting a couple of these. My laptop never sees more than 30Mbps and my wife's seems to never see more than 72, but I think that's more of a limitation of 2.4Ghz given bandwidth restrictions and ambient noise from other networks in my area.

On the side, if they're strong on transmit power I might consider getting those for my gateway to replace the E4200 currently serving as my wi-fi AP.

Side note: When you hear wi-fi running at 300Mbps, that's aggregate bandwidth. In reality you get 150Mbps upstream and 150mbps downstream. As a result, a 120Mbps link will get you 60Mbps in each direction (more or less).


----------



## scope54 (Jan 4, 2015)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...A5532&cm_re=intel_6205-_-33-106-135-_-Product
I bought the Intel 6205 after failing with other stuff for my wireless. Pretty good so far.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 4, 2015)

@Aquinas the Intel's I tested were in a couple corp laptops and they were fast and had strong signal even at a distance.. Didn't get to bench em at home here tho.

Moms lenovo has one..that's almost the same

Too bad she has to give it back as she's quitting her job. So I can't even bench it.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jan 4, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EKQN2KK/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> Really all you need is a PCI-E to mini PCI-E adapter that supports an antenna then you can drop in any mini PCI-E wireless card you want, but I think the 7260 is a good option.



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OM0L9ZO/?tag=tec06d-20

Apparently this is a newer version of the one you linked. Seems like a hardware revision.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 4, 2015)

Lopez0101 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OM0L9ZO/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> Apparently this is a newer version of the one you linked. Seems like a hardware revision.


The only thing newer about it is that it comes with Bluetooth, but what you linked isn't the PCI-E to PCI-E mini adapter and antenna, it's just the PCI-E mini card as if you were going to get it for a laptop.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jan 5, 2015)

I ended up getting one from newegg. And an Ultimate N for $22 off ebay for my laptop. Thanks for the help guys.


----------

